#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* *             				    (    ,     				     ,  ,      				  )       :      				   .      				  .     				       .     				     .     				    .   				           				.
 * *            :            				  				           				 .    				  				         .    				  				     .    				  				           				.     				  				     .  * *     				                				               				:    				  				        .    				  				      (  ,   				...)       .          :    				  				            				     .    				  				           				       .     				  				        .  **     				           				        :    				        .        				       .          * *           2  (6  				)     :    				  				       .    				  				        (2257     				-  * )   :    				  				     .            				  				         2   .    				  				            				      .    				  				      .  * *   *  				 :*    				  				           				.    				  				        .      *  				 :*        				  				     .        				  				    .    				  				         .    				  				            				    .      * *     				       , ,  				,  , , ,  ,    				,             				:        				           				  :                          . * *           				         :    				  				             				   .    				  				           				       .       				  				          .    				  				            				.    				  				           				.    				           				  .    				            				.



See More:

----------

